# estar-ser por-para



## Else

Ciao a tutti!
Ieri ho avuto un esame di spagnolo e non sono sicura di aver risposto correttamente a una domanda.

_Como mi jefe me dijo que un aumento de sueldo no..... discutir, ...... buscarme otro trabajo._

Nel primo spazio ho messo ESTà POR, nel secondo ESTOY POR.
Le possibilità erano:
-es para + estoy por
-està para + soy por
- es para + soy para

Il mio ragionamento è stato: nel primo caso "un qualcosa che non è da mettere in discussione", nel secondo l'intenzione (por)di trovare un nuovo lavoro, non l'imminenza (para).
Solitamente ho sempre visto associato il verbo estar a por e para, ma ora mi vengono mille dubbi!


----------



## chlapec

Debe ser un curso ultraavanzado, porque si bien en el segundo caso está claro (estoy por=sono quasi deciso a), en el primer caso, sólo se me ocurriría decir "no es objeto de discusión" y cualquiera de las opciones propuestas me parecen incorrectas, al menos en este contexto y en España.


----------



## gatogab

Según MHO, dejando '_discutir__' _y '_buscarme_', la frase quedaría así:
_Como mi jefe me dijo que un aumento de sueldo no lo podemos discutir, estoy por buscarme otro trabajo._


----------



## argentinodebsas

La segunda es sin dudas "estoy por", las demás no son correctas. 

En cuanto a las opciones para colocar en el primer espacio no me termina de cerrar ninguna. Me sale naturalmente construir la frase de otra manera: "No está en discusión".


----------



## MOMO2

Else said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> Ieri ho avuto un esame di spagnolo e non sono sicura di aver risposto correttamente a una domanda.
> 
> _Como mi jefe me dijo que un aumento de sueldo no..... discutir, ...... buscarme otro trabajo._
> 
> Nel primo spazio ho messo ESTà POR, nel secondo ESTOY POR.
> Le possibilità erano:
> -es para + estoy por
> -està para + soy por
> - es para + soy para
> 
> Il mio ragionamento è stato: nel primo caso "un qualcosa che non è da mettere in discussione", nel secondo l'intenzione (por)di trovare un nuovo lavoro, non l'imminenza (para).
> Solitamente ho sempre visto associato il verbo estar a por e para, ma ora mi vengono mille dubbi!


 
Io avrei scritto:

_Como mi jefe me dijo que un aumento de sueldo no era para discutir, estoy por buscarme otro trabajo. _

_Per la prima sono d'accordo con te per la spiegazione in italiano ma proprio per questo avrei usato il verbo "ser"; la seconda la sento come "imminenza" (per usare le tue parole) e proprio per questo avrei usato il _por_. _


----------



## chlapec

MOMO2 said:


> Io avrei scritto:
> 
> _Como mi jefe me dijo que un aumento de sueldo no era para discutir, estoy por buscarme otro trabajo. _
> _Per la prima sono d'accordo con te mentre per la seconda, io la sento come "imminenza" (per usare le tue parole) e proprio per questo avrei usato il _por_. _


 
*Prima*: si vede che non ti fidi degli ispanoparlanti . La prima parte non ha senso né con una possibilità né con l'altra.
*Seconda*: Io non la sento come imminenza, sebbene non posso dire che non ci sia, in un certo senso, quest'idea di imminenza, ma l'idea più importante è di essere *quasi* deciso a farlo (mi sembra che pensiate a l'imminenza perché paragonate l'espressione con il vostro *stare per, *ma* NON È LA STESSA COSA*).


----------



## MOMO2

chlapec said:


> *Prima*: si vede che non ti fidi degli ispanoparlanti . La prima parte non ha senso né con una possibilità né con l'altra.
> *Seconda*: Io non la sento come imminenza, sebbene non posso dire che non ci sia, in un certo senso, quest'idea di imminenza, ma l'idea più importante è di essere *quasi* deciso a farlo (mi sembra che pensiate a l'imminenza perché paragonate l'espressione con il vostro *stare per, *ma* NON È LA STESSA COSA*).


 
Ciao Chlapec D)
A dirla tutta io avrei subito intavolato una bella discussione con il prof e avrei detto che la frase era orribile costruita in quel modo e che, se voleva una bella frase in spagnolo, gliel'avrei resa così:
Como mi jefe no admitía discusión alguna acerca de aumentos de sueldo, me estoy buscando otro empleo.
MA, (tutto maiuscolo) dovendo proprio usare ser/estar e por/para avrei fatto come ho già scritto (_Como mi jefe me dijo que un aumento de sueldo no era para discutir, estoy por buscarme otro trabajo.) _e alla consegna dei compiti avrei esaurito la pazienza del prof portandogli tanti di quegli esempi da farlo rinunciare ... je je je (E non sarebbe stata la prima volta che convincevo un mio insegnante di avere ragione io )
Momo


----------



## chlapec

MOMO2 said:


> Como mi jefe no admitía discusión alguna acerca de aumentos de sueldo, *me estoy buscando otro empleo*.
> MA, (tutto maiuscolo) dovendo proprio usare ser/estar e por/para avrei fatto come ho già scritto (_Como mi jefe me dijo que un aumento de sueldo no era para discutir, estoy por buscarme otro trabajo.) _


 
Questa volta tocca a me cercare di convincerti. *No* me estoy buscando otro empleo, estoy pensando en la posibilidad de hacerlo, pero NO lo he decidido aun. Bórrate el *stare per* (*voy a*, // _estoy a punto de: EDIT: mmm, questa seconda espressione può risultare un po' confusa, perché significa "stare per" oppure "essere quasi deciso a", a seconda del contesto_) de la cabeza.


----------



## MOMO2

chlapec said:


> Questa volta tocca a me cercare di convincerti. *No* me estoy buscando otro empleo, estoy pensando en la posibilidad de hacerlo, pero NO lo he decidido aun. Bórrate el *stare per* (*voy a*, // _estoy a punto de: EDIT: mmm, questa seconda espressione può risultare un po' confusa, perché significa "stare per" oppure "essere quasi deciso a", a seconda del contesto_) de la cabeza.


 
Allora facciamo un'altra cosa. Cambia la frase e rendila con altri verbi. Io per esempio direi

Como (el tirano de) mi jefe no admite discusiones sobre aumento de sueldo, estoy pensando buscarme otro trabajo. (¿No significa esto lo mismo que _Como mi jefe me dijo que un aumento de sueldo no era para discutir, estoy por buscarme otro trabajo.?)_


----------



## chlapec

MOMO2 said:


> Allora facciamo un'altra cosa. Cambia la frase e rendila con altri verbi. Io per esempio direi
> 
> Como (el tirano de) mi jefe no admite discusiones sobre aumento de sueldo, estoy pensando *seriamente en la posibilidad de buscarme* otro trabajo. (¿No significa esto lo mismo que _Como mi jefe me dijo que un aumento de sueldo no era para discutir, estoy por buscarme otro trabajo.?)_


 
Así me gusta más.


----------



## Neuromante

Como mi jefe me dijo que un aumento de sueldo no era discutible discutir, estoy por buscarme otro trabajo.


Sin quitar ni una coma de la explicación de Chlapec sobre el sentido de "estoy por"


----------



## gatogab

> _Como mi jefe me dijo que un aumento de sueldo no era para discutir, estoy por buscarme otro trabajo._



_¿Y yo qué dije?_


----------



## Neuromante

Ese "No era para discutir" está maaaaal. Si algo no es "para X" es porque es para "Y" y no es el caso


----------



## Else

Grazie a tutti!
I miei dubbi vertono proprio sulla prima opzione, perchè in fondo la seconda l'avevo già vista in altri contesti: si usa il POR e non il PARA quando c'è l'idea di fare qualcosa, ma non la si è ancora concretizzata effettivamente. Inoltre, essendoci il gerundio, era abbastanza evidente che ci volesse ESTAR.
Per quanto riguarda il primo punto, invece, ho sempre visto il POR (eccetto nel passivo) e il PARA accompagnato dal verbo ESTAR e proprio il verbo SER (_No es por/para discutir_) non mi suonava.

Boh, speriamo bene, anche perchè io sono molto perfettina negli esami e fin ora avevo passato tutti gli scritti di spagnolo con zero errori. [...]


----------

